# Fay S



## Fay S (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't know if anyone other than brocky is interested, but the morning after I posted my first thread I became the proud mother of another bouncing pigeon.
Now have 6 babies and all doing well. I am really enjoying them - it is the first time I have had really little babies - they normally come in bigger after first 'flight' or injured. Can't wait to see what colours are in them. I feed a lot of the ferals and some have really beautiful colours. I have caught some and they have their own aviary. One is nearly black with solid blocks of white. We are on the lookout for hawks all the time - I know they have to eat BUT NOT MY BIRDS.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on the babies.
I have to ask , the ones you say you have caught and have their own aviary.... are these ferals injuried some how when you caught them or were they free flying ferals ?


----------



## Fay S (Jan 21, 2014)

The pigeons are all feral, but some of them I don't call feral as they have been hand reared or re-cuperated and released from my place. Some land on me when I go in the cage. Also have Thursday Island pigeons awaiting release in with them - they get on okay - no fighting. Reason I left aviary open to entice some in was so juveniles I put out had others to show them how to eat. Have been in two minds whether to just let them all go again, but had tan and white ones I had in care and released and they don't come back now. I fear a hawk as they were lighter in colour. Have been having real problems with my own birds with hawks.


----------

